# Best SQL Guide?



## TechnoBlast (Mar 1, 2005)

I broke into the SQL field this year with the company I'm with. I been learning SQL 2000 with the admin we have. I've learned a few things by shadowing over him. My question is, what's a good book that I can learn some more about SQL? I know the only way I can really learn is by doing the work, but a book is always good to reference to. There are so many out there, I dont know which to pick.

Thanks.


----------



## klam (Apr 21, 2006)

Here:

http://databases.about.com/od/reviews/tp/sqlbooks.htm

You have 6 reeaaaally good books to choose from.


----------



## TechnoBlast (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I just ordered the first one from the list.


----------

